

Show HN: My new approach to online dating - ttran08
http://dateinperson.com
Please kindly provide us with feedback. Thank you! :)
======
rjbond3rd
1\. I'm not sure I understand how you're differentiating your approach. More
in-person stuff, less online chatting? Why should someone switch?

2\. "Real connection happens in person" is slightly hard for my brain to
parse, because "connection" is abstract. "Real connections happen in person"
is easier to parse (but might sound cheesy).

~~~
ttran08
1\. Interacting with people through text is different from interacting with
them in person. People are just naturally wired to express themselves better
in person. That's our opinion.

2\. Ah, the grammar nazi in you is strong. Your correction sounds better to us
(cheesiness aside).

------
ttran08
For those of you who visited our site, what are your thoughts?

~~~
sebkomianos
I only spent a few seconds on it: The color scheme is not exactly attractive.
Especially for a dating site.

~~~
ttran08
Hi, and thanks for replying. We're still tweaking some stuff, but what kind of
color scheme did you have in mind?

~~~
sebkomianos
Definitely something more bright!

